# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی می تونه دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی بگیره؟

## It is POSSIBLE

دوستان اگه کسی اطلاع داره ممنون می شم جواب بده، دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی می تونه دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی بگیره یا نه؟ مرسی

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.میتونی  از اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه خودتون بپرسید.احتمالا  در جریان باشند.

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

...

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوستان اگه کسی اطلاع داره ممنون می شم جواب بده، دیپلم نظام قدیم تجربی می تونه دیپلم نظام جدید تجربی بگیره یا نه؟ مرسی


تقریبا مطمئنم نمی تونی. مهم عنوان نظام جدید نظام قدیم نیست. مهم اینه کسی نمیتونه از یک رشته دو بار فارغ التحصیل بشه. نمیشه دو بار از یک رشته دیپلم گرفت. 
بهتره بری تو فاز ترمیم معدل دیپلم خودت.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------

